# Help with stocking



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Usually I'm the one making all kind of stocking suggestions. I have the opportunity to set up a 55 for a tropical community tank and would like to suggestions.

My only stocking ideas are for bottom dwellers. I would like one of the following for bottom dwellers:

#1 Shrimp, crayfish and other oddball stuff that can live with the first two
#2 All kinds of non-aggressive bottom dwellers such as corys and loaches 

Feel free to make suggestions for the top, middle and bottom populations.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hmm. If it were me I would go with the bottom dwellers you said, and then a few schools of fish, with a couple 'centerpiece' fish, hat are brighter, bigger and more noticeable than the rest. I like that look, but I know others dont. 

Whats your favorite fish?


----------



## Misomie (Mar 12, 2012)

I'd only add a crayfish if you plan on him being your only bottom dweller and plan on having no live plants (as he will eat them all in a matter of hours). 

Shrimp and cory will do fine together. Snails are also an oddball and won't eat your plants or other inhabitants.


----------



## hgual22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Yeah, especially a normal sized crayfish. They can be aggressive. I think the dwarfs are peaceful though? I've seen them housed with small shrimp just fine, as well as corys. (Not pygmy corys)


----------



## Misomie (Mar 12, 2012)

I just assumed normal size because that's what I have and he wrecks havoc on plants. XD

I actually didn't know about dwarf ones. They're soooooo cute! Oh my goodness! I watched some vides and they seem friendly enough (and a tad feisty).


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

Thanks folks. If I only add a crayfish, maybe a Cherax qu.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

The shrimp would heavily depend on who else is in the tank, they may quickly turn from 'cute to look at' for you to 'nom nom dinner' for someone else  Crayfish as suggested would tear your plants to shredd in no time, but what is equally as nice and peaceful with plants would be a CPO (Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp. Orange species also known as Dwarf Orange Cray), you're welcome to look at them under my tank pic's here. Another idea would be kuhli loaches....
All of these provided that your water parameters would be good for them


----------

